# مجالس النساء > المجلس العام لطالبات العلم >  التدريبات السنية: 2- كيف أعتذر وكيف أستقبل اعتذار الآخرين؟!

## طويلبة علم جزائرية

السلام عليكم ، بارك الله فيكِ مشرفتنا الحلوة ...
أتعلمين ، أمس حدث لي موقف ، اعتذرت لأخت زوجي عن خطأ في الكلام أغضبها ، فأحسست و كأنَّ ذاك الاعتذار قد أنقص مني ، و أنه أذلني ... ثم تداركت الأمر و تفطنت لأن ذاك ماهو إلا كلام الشيطان ... لا حول و لا قوة إلا بالله.
هل الاعتذار ذل و مذلة ، أم هو حسن فعل و كسب للمودة ، أهو إنقاص لقدر الواحد فينا ، أم هو رفعة بأخلاقنا .... ما رأيكنَّ !!!

----------


## سارة بنت محمد

ممتاز بارك الله فيك طويبلة علم 

سبقتيني كنت سأضع الموضوع الجديد عن إغلاق الجدل بكلمات وأفعال معينة

لكن موضوعك أجمل 

إذن العنوان الجديد: الاعتذار 
1- أساليب الاعتذار 
2- متى يكون الاعتذار
3- صيغ الاعتذار
4- كيف أقبل الاعتذار
5- مواقف مزعجة عند الاعتذار وكيفية التعامل معها

من عندها إضافة على العناصر تتفضل لكي نفتح الصفحة الخاصة بمناقشة الموضوع والتدرب عليه

----------


## طويلبة علم جزائرية

من الممكن أن نضيف ، من جهة الطرف الثاني ما ردة فعلنا إذا اعتذر شخص لنا !!!

----------


## طويلبة علم جزائرية

السّلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته

1- كيف أتعلم الاعتذار لزوجي: 
أسلوب الاعتذار: اطلبي العفو منه تستديم مودته.
لكلِّ امرأة أسلوبها و طريقتها المناسبة لطبيعة شخصية زوجها، و لكل موقف أسلوبه المناسب له 
إن كان الخطأ صغير أفضل طريقة هي طريقة اعتذار الأطفال يعني بتدلل هي أجمل طريقة.
إن كان الموقف محرج يمكن الاعتذار بذكر أسباب الخطأ و الإقناع بصحتها إن كانت صحيحة.
أما الموقف الصعب فأول شيء الهروب من أمامه حتى يهدأ و يطلب قربكِ و هنا للحديث بينهما بقيه ، لكن إيَّاكِ و الإصرار على الموقف و إن كنتِ ترين فيه بعض الصواب أكتمِ ذلك لحين آخر و لا تزيدِ الطين بلَّه المهم هنا أن يزول الخلاف و تعلمي من أخطاءك لكي لا تعتذري من نفس الخطأ دائما  
متى أعتذر : لا تنطقي حين ثورته
إذا ثار زوجكِ عليك بالفرار و إذا كان الأمر سَهُل عليكِ ببعض التدلل ، و إذا الأمر بين و بين عليكِ بالتبيين .

عبارات الاعتذار : عسلي الكلام له
لكِ اللغة العربية كلها و قواميس الحب و الاحترام بين يديكِ فأنت امرأة و يجب أن يكون لسانك حلو لطيف الكلمات و الحروف و أهم شيء تعبير وجهك موازي لما يقوله فمك و لا تملي من قول كل عبارات الحب فالرجل ذو أذن ذكيَّة و عين شهيَّة و بطن خاوية ، ذاك سرّ المرأة.  

أماَّ إذا كان هو المخطئ: إياك أن تردي اعتذاره و تكسري خاطره 
إذا صدر الخطأ عن زوجك و اعتذر منك ، أشكري له ذلك و تقبل الاعتذار برضى و لا تعمقي الفجوة فلن تنتهي الدنيا هناك ، بل الحياة مستمرَّة و فيها حلوة و مرَّة.

تجربة : حتى و إن أخطأ زوجي تعلَّلت بأني أنا سبب خطئه و سبقته للاعتذار ، فأصبح مثلي يحاول دائما سبقي للاعتذار .  

موقف مزعج عند الاعتذار : للرجل ظروف و مشاكل خارج البيت 
يمكن أن يكون خطأك صغير و اعتذرت فلم يُقبل اعتذارك ، لا تغضبي و تذكري دائما أن لزوجك مشاكل و منغصات و هموم الشارع و العمل و كثير مما يدور في رأسه ، فإن قبل منك اللهم بارك و إن لم يقبل انتظري ليهدأ، إذا نسي الأمر إنسي و إن لم ينسى اعتذري بطريقة أخرى و الله الموفق. 
أهمُّ قاعدة هي التوكل على الله و صدق النيَّة (من صدق الله صدقه) 

و تذكري القول الآتي ( من استُغضِب و لم يغضب فهو آثان و من استُرضِي و لم يرضى فهو شيطان ) ، 
لكن لا تقوليها لزوجك أو تطبقيها عليه هي لكِ.

----------


## طويلبة علم جزائرية

أرد أن أضيف شيئا للفقرة السابقة ....
تعتذر الزوجة لزوجها دائما كسبا للمودة لكنلكن 
"""
إذا بقي الزوج على نفس المنوال و كثر الاعتذار 
هنا ستتعرض المرأة للإنفجار 
حينها
يستحسن للزوج الفرار و يكن ذو كرم و يقبل بعدها الاعتذار 
إذا زاد الشيء عن حدّه انقلب إلى ضده 
فصبرا على بعض ليحن القلب 
(ابتسامة)

----------


## سارة بنت محمد

بارك الله فيك أيتها الحبيبة الجزائرية

تعليق يسير على كلامك الجميل: هذا الذي تحدثتِ عنه هو الوضع السوي...لكن لا يطرد في كل وقت. 
لذا فالعلاقة بين الزوجين فيها الكثير من التباديل والتوفيق
وطبيعة الرجل تختلف كثيرا كما أن طبائع المرأة تختلف كثيرا

والحديث يطول فلن أستطرد أكثر من ذلك.

لكني أؤكد فقط : لا ينبغي للمرأة مع زوجها ولا مع أولادها ...بل لا ينبغي للعاقل أبدا أن يصل بنفسه لمرحلة ((القشة التي قصمت ظهر البعير))

بل يجب أن يراعي نفسه ومشاعره حتى لا يحملها ما لا طاقة لها به ثم في النهاية يدمر ما بناه بيده فيخسر 

يعني: أحب الأعمال إلى الله أدومها وإن قل

تطبيق هذا الحديث هنا: هو كن على خلق تتحمله دوما ثم تزداد من خيراته يوما بعد يوم
ولا تكن على خلق مثالي جدا تعجز عن الاستمرار عنه..بل قد تنطقع بالكلية عن الخلق جليل في آخر المطاف

والله أعلم

----------


## أم علي طويلبة علم

موضوع راااائع  يحتاج إلى معلومات وتنقيح وخاصة في عصر السرعة الذي ازداد فيه التوتر - ابتسامه -

----------


## طويلبة علم جزائرية

بارك الله فيك حبيبتي سارة ، كلامك صحيح ...
أتعلمين أن للإنفجار أنواع !!! 
أحدها  الانفجار الحلو ، اذا كانت المرأة هي الصابرة طوال الوقت بدافع احترامها و حبها لزوجها ، سيعطيها ذلك سيولد بداخلها سيل من الكلمات لكن أكيد ستكون محترمة لأن اللسان يحدث بما في القلب ....
عندما تنفجر ستحدث بطراوة و إن كانت ذكية ستتحدث بلطافة و طلاقة لكن بسرعة لتفرغ ما بجعبتها مرة واحدة ...
مرات و أنت تنفجرين يصبح عندك حس الفكاهة ستتكلمين و الابتسامة تملأ وجهك و هنا ضربت عصفورين بحجر 
أفرغت قلبها و لم تغضب زوجها، إلا إذا كان هو أصلا من النوع المغلق ، فهنا عليها أن تطبق فمها ، وتصبر لله يُصلح حالها ، و الله المستعان ، 
قرأت يوما و لا أتذكر حرفيا أن طفلا سأل أباه لما أمي تبكي بلا سبب ، قال له لكي لا نبكي أنا و أنت ...

----------


## طويلبة علم جزائرية

بوركت أم علي ننتظر مشاركاتك ...

----------


## طويلبة علم جزائرية

سأل الولد أمه: لماذا تبكين ؟ 
أجابته: لأني امرأه ... 

فقال الولد: أنا لا أفهم هذا 

فاحتضنته أمه وقالت: ولن تفهمه أبداً 


ثمّ سأل الولد أباه: لماذا تبكي أمي بلا سبب ؟ 

أجاب أبوه: جميع النساء يبكين بلا سبب 


كبر الولد وأصبح رجلاً ولا زال يجهل لماذا تبكي النساء 

وفي... النهاية سأل حكيم عالم لماذا تبكي النساء ؟

أجاب الحكيم و قال :
عندما خلق الله المرأة جعل لها [ أكتافاً قوية جداً ] لتحمل عليها أحمال العالم 

وجعل لها [ ذراعين ناعمتين وحنونتين ] لتعطي الراحة 

وأعطاها [قوة داخلية ] لتحتمل ولادة الأطفال وتحتمل رفضهم لها عندما يكبرون 

وأعطاها [ صلابة ] لتحتمل أعباء أسرتها وتعتني بهم وتبقى صامدة في أصعب الظروف ودون تذمر وعندما يفشل الجميع وييأسون تبقى أيضاً صامتة 

وأعطاها [ محبة أطفالها لا تنتهي ولا تتغير ] حتى لو عادوا اليها وسببوا لها الألم

وأعطاها [ قلباً مُحباً لزوجها ] لتعتني به قلباً ينسى الإساءة لأنها أخذت من ضلعه القريب من قلبه 

واعطاها [ حكمة ] لتقتنع انها متزوجة من زوج طيب لاسيما عندما يمر البيت بأزمات صعبة 

أخيرا أعطاها [ الدموع ] لتذرفها عند الحاجة فترمي أحمال هذه المسؤولية الكبيرة وتستطيع أن تواصل الرحلة وهذه هي نقطة ضعفها الوحيدة

----------


## سارة بنت محمد

هذه العبارة منقولة ولكنها أعجبتني جدا وعدلت صياغتها 

*أربعة لا تستكبر عليهم :

 امرأة ، طفل ، خادم ،
 ومخطئ أتاك معتذراً*

----------


## هويدامحمد

*الاعتذار الرائع:*
هذا سواد بن عزيّة يوم غزوة أحد واقف في وسط الجيش فقال النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم للجيش: (*استووا .. استقيموا*)، فينظر النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم فيرى سوادًا لم ينضبط، فقال النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم: *(استوِ يا سواد)* فقال سواد: نعم يا رسول الله، ووقف ولكنه لم ينضبط، فجاء النبي بسواكه ونغز سوادًا في بطنه قال: *(استوِ يا سواد)*، فقال سواد: أوجعتني يا رسول الله، وقد بعثك الله بالحق فأقدني! فكشف النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم عن بطنه الشريفة وقال: *(اقتص يا سواد)*. فانكب سواد على بطن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم يقبلها، فقال صلى الله عليه وسلم: *(ما حملك على هذا يا سواد؟)*، قال: يا رسول الله، حضرني ما ترى، ولم آمن القتل، فأردت أن يكون آخر العهد بك أن يمس جلدي جلدك، فدعا رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم له بخير [انظر معرفة الصحابة لأبي نعيم الأصبهاني (3133)].
هذا مثال عملي ورائع من الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم ليعتذر إلى سواد، نرد به على من قال إن الإسلام انتشر بحد السيف، بل انتشر بالرحمة والعدل، إن الغرب عندهم تقدم مادي وآلي أما الإسلام فهو حضارة إنسانية، لأن الحضارة لابد أن تقوم على القيم والأفكار وترتكز على مقوم أساسي وهو الدين.
ونلاحظ في هذا الموقف أن باعتذار النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم بهذه الطريقة حصل سواد على ما يريد وهو أن يمس جسده جسد الرسول الشريف ليكون آخر عهده من الدنيا إذا لقي ربه.

----------


## هويدامحمد

تسامحه مع جاره اليهودي:
كان رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم يجاوره جار يهودي، وكان اليهودي يحاول أن يؤذي الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم، ولكن لا يستطيع خوفًا من بطش أصحاب النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم، فما كان أمامه إلا الليل والناس جميعاً نيام؛ حيث كان يأخذ الشوك والقاذورات ويرمي بها عند بيت النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم، ولما يستيقظ رسولنا الكريم فيجد هذه القاذورات كان يضحك صلى الله عليه وسلم، ويعرف أن الفاعل جاره اليهودي، فكان نبينا الكريم صلى الله عليه وسلم يزيح القاذورات عن منزله ويعامله برحمة ورفق ولا يقابل إساءته بالإساءة، ولم يتوقَّف اليهودي عن عادته حتى جاءته حمى خبيثة، فظلَّ ملازمًا الفراش يعتصر ألمًا من الحمى حتى كادت توشك بخلاصه.
وبينما كان اليهودي بداره سمع صوت الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم يضرب الباب يستأذن في الدخول، فأذِن له اليهودي فدخل صلوات الله عليه وسلم على جاره اليهودي وتمنّى له الشفاء، فسأل اليهودي الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم وما أدراك يا محمد أني مريض؟؟ فضحك الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم وقال له: عادتك التي انقطعت (يقصد نبينا الكريم القاذورات التي يرميها اليهودي أمام بابه)، فبكى اليهودي بكاءً حارًا من طيب أخلاق الرسول الكريم صلى الله عليه وسلم وتسامحه، فنطق الشهادتين ودخل في دين الإسلام
إذا استطعت أن تسامح فأنت أقوى الأقوياء فالعفو والتسامح يورث في النفس راحة وطمأنينة ومن ثم سعادة ذاتية وحبًا للآخر.

----------


## سارة بنت محمد

> تسامحه مع جاره اليهودي:
> كان رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم يجاوره جار يهودي، وكان اليهودي يحاول أن يؤذي الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم، ولكن لا يستطيع خوفًا من بطش أصحاب النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم، فما كان أمامه إلا الليل والناس جميعاً نيام؛ حيث كان يأخذ الشوك والقاذورات ويرمي بها عند بيت النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم، ولما يستيقظ رسولنا الكريم فيجد هذه القاذورات كان يضحك صلى الله عليه وسلم، ويعرف أن الفاعل جاره اليهودي، فكان نبينا الكريم صلى الله عليه وسلم يزيح القاذورات عن منزله ويعامله برحمة ورفق ولا يقابل إساءته بالإساءة، ولم يتوقَّف اليهودي عن عادته حتى جاءته حمى خبيثة، فظلَّ ملازمًا الفراش يعتصر ألمًا من الحمى حتى كادت توشك بخلاصه.
> وبينما كان اليهودي بداره سمع صوت الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم يضرب الباب يستأذن في الدخول، فأذِن له اليهودي فدخل صلوات الله عليه وسلم على جاره اليهودي وتمنّى له الشفاء، فسأل اليهودي الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم وما أدراك يا محمد أني مريض؟؟ فضحك الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم وقال له: عادتك التي انقطعت (يقصد نبينا الكريم القاذورات التي يرميها اليهودي أمام بابه)، فبكى اليهودي بكاءً حارًا من طيب أخلاق الرسول الكريم صلى الله عليه وسلم وتسامحه، فنطق الشهادتين ودخل في دين الإسلام
> إذا استطعت أن تسامح فأنت أقوى الأقوياء فالعفو والتسامح يورث في النفس راحة وطمأنينة ومن ثم سعادة ذاتية وحبًا للآخر.



بارك الله فيك أختي
هي هذه الرواية صحيحة؟

----------


## هويدامحمد

القصة المذكورة في مجاورة النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم لأحد اليهود ، وردت في كتب الحديث :
عن بريدة رضي الله عنه قال :
( كنا جلوسا عند رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم ، فقال : اذهبوا بنا نعود جارنا اليهودي . قال : فأتيناه ، فقال : كيف أنت يا فلان ؟ فسأله ، ثم قال : يا فلان ، اشهد أن لا إله إلا الله ، وأني رسول الله . فنظر الرجل إلى أبيه ، فلم يكلمه ، ثم سكت ثم قال وهو عند رأسه ، فلم يكلمه ، فسكت ، فقال : يا فلان ، اشهد أن لا إله إلا الله ، وأني رسول الله . فقال له أبوه : اشهد له يا بني . فقال : أشهد أن لا إله إلا الله ، وأنك رسول الله . فقال : الحمد لله الذي أعتق رقبة من النار )
رواه ابن السني في " عمل اليوم والليلة " (رقم/553) باب ما يقول لمرضى أهل الكتاب ، وغيره ، وإسناده ضعيف .
وقد وردت القصة أيضا من حديث أبى هريرة رضي الله عنه ، عند العقيلي في " الضعفاء الكبير " (2/242) ، وإسناده أيضا ضعيف . قال العقيلي : " وقد روي هذا من غير هذا الوجه بإسناد أصلح من هذا " انتهى.
ومن حديث أنس بن مالك رضي الله عنه ، رواه الجوزقاني في " الأباطيل والمناكير " (2/195) ، ورجح الدارقطني أنه من مراسيل ثابت ، وليس مسندا عن أنس بن مالك رضي الله عنه . ينظر : " العلل " للدارقطني (12/31-32) .
وروي أيضا من حديث ابن أبي حسين ، رواه عبد الرزاق في " المصنف " (6/34-35) وأيضا (10/315-316) وابن أبي حسين – واسمه عمر بن سعيد بن أبي حسين – من الذين عاصروا صغار التابعين ، ولم يدرك أحدا من الصحابة . انظر : " تهذيب التهذيب " (7/453) فالإسناد مرسل ، منقطع .
والخلاصة : أن طرق القصة كلها ضعيفة ، لا يصح منها شيء .
وننبه هنا إلى زيادة اشتهرت عند كثير من الناس اليوم ، أن هذا الجار اليهودي كان يؤذي النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم ، ويضع القمامة والشوك في طريقه .
والحق أن هذه الزيادة لا أصل لها في كتب السنة ، ولم يذكرها أحد من أهل العلم ، وإنما اشتهرت لدى المتأخرين من الوعاظ والزهاد من غير أصل ولا إسناد ، والأصل في المسلم الوقوف عند الثابت والمقبول ، خاصة وأن متنها فيه نكارة ، إذ من المستبعد جدا أن يؤذي اليهودي النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم في جواره له من غير اعتراض الصحابة ولا دفاعهم عن نبيهم عليه الصلاة والسلام .
ثانيا :
مما يدل ـ أيضا ـ على بطلان الزيادة التي أشرنا إليها من أن هذا الجار كان يؤذي النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم ، أن الحديث قد ثبت على وجه آخر سوى المذكور هنا :
فعَنْ أَنَسٍ رَضِيَ اللَّهُ عَنْهُ قَالَ : كَانَ غُلَامٌ يَهُودِيٌّ يَخْدُمُ النَّبِيَّ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ ، فَمَرِضَ ، فَأَتَاهُ النَّبِيُّ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ يَعُودُهُ ، فَقَعَدَ عِنْدَ رَأْسِهِ فَقَالَ لَهُ : أَسْلِمْ !! فَنَظَرَ إِلَى أَبِيهِ وَهُوَ عِنْدَهُ ، فَقَالَ لَهُ : أَطِعْ أَبَا الْقَاسِمِ ، صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ . فَأَسْلَمَ ، فَخَرَجَ النَّبِيُّ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ وَهُوَ يَقُولُ : ( الْحَمْدُ لِلَّهِ الَّذِي أَنْقَذَهُ مِنْ النَّارِ ) .
رواه أحمد (13565) والبخاري (1356) وأبو داود (3095) .
ففي هذا الحديث أن الغلام اليهودي كان يخدم النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم ؛ بل في بعض رواياته ـ كما في مسند أحمد (12381) ـ أنه : ( كَانَ يَضَعُ لِلنَّبِيِّ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ وَضُوءَهُ وَيُنَاوِلُهُ نَعْلَيْهِ .. )
فأين هذا مما ذكر من أنه كان يؤذي النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم ؟!!
ولا يمنع ذلك أن يكون هذا الغلام جارا للنبي صلى الله عليه وسلم .
والله أعلم .

(موقع الإسلام سؤال وجواب)
**جزاك الله خيرا أختى فى الله سارة أن نبهتنى لهذا الخطأ الذى أرعبنى فلابد أن أتحقق من كل كلمة تروى عن الحبيب محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم فليسامحنى الله فهو الغفور الرحيم ،وزادك رب العالمين علما وفهما لدين الاسلام ،بارك الله فيك ،بارك الله فيك...

----------


## هويدامحمد

*تنبيه المستأنس على بطلان قصة الجار اليهودي الذي كان يؤذي النبي صلى الله عليه و سلم بالدنس .**الحمد لله رب العالمين، والصّلاة والسّلام على من أرسله الله رحمةً للعالمين، وعلى آله وصحبه وإخوانه إلى يوم الدّين، أمّا بعد:
فمن المصائب العظمى التي نزلت بالمسلمين منذ العصور الأولى انتشار الأحاديث الضعيفة و الموضوعة بينهم ...، و قد أدى انتشارها إلى مفاسد كثيرة ، منها ما هو من الأمور الإعتقادية الغيبية ، و منها ما هو من الأمور التشريعية ([1]) و هذه القصة التي اشتهرت على ألسنة العامة و التي سيقت إليهم عن طريق المنابر التي أصبح من يصعدها لا يراعي أمن الصحيح يستدل أم من الضعيف أم من الموضوع المكذوب ، فكم من حديث صحيح ضعفوه بعقولهم دون اللجوء إلى قواعد الحديث المعروفة عند المحدثين و كم من حديث ضعيف صححوه إتباعا لأهوائهم ، و من بين الأحاديث التي يتشدق بها هؤلاء المساكين و جعلوه حجة لمن يكفر أو يكره اليهود و النصارى قصة اليهودي الذي كان يؤذي النبي صلى الله عليه و سلم ويضع أمام بيته الأوساخ !!! و مع هذا زاره النبي عند مرضه ، من هنا يكون هذا الخطيب المسكين قد رسخ في ذهن أخيه المسلم فكرة التسامح مع اليهودي دون بغضه في الله و البراءة منه لأن من واجب المسلم أن يبغض الكافر في الله لأنه مشرك و اختار الذل على الرفعة و هذا ما يسمى بعقيدة الولاء و البراء ، الولاء للمؤمنين و البراء من المشركين و بغضهم ، هذا و إن هذا الحديث الذي يتشدق به هؤلاء يعد من أبطل الأباطيل ، فلا تعجب إذا من أخلاق المسلمين المزرية لأن للأحاديث الضعيفة آثارا سيئة و لهذا سمى العلامة الألباني رحمه الله تعالى كتابه بـ : '' سلسلة الأحاديث الضعيفة و الموضوعة و أثرها السيئ على الأمة ''([2]) ، و صدق و الله في هذه التسمية فانظروا لما خلفته هذه الأباطيل على عقول الناس فاللهم سلم سلم

و اعلم أخي المسلم أن الأحاديث الضعيفة لا يعمل بها في الفضائل و لا في الأحكام و لا في غير ذلك على القول الصحيح من كلام أهل العلم و الله أعلم.
وقبل البدء أنبه على شبهة يروج لها في : قول الله عزوجل : (لَا يَنْهَاكُمُ اللَّهُ عَنِ الَّذِينَ لَمْ يُقَاتِلُوكُمْ فِي الدِّينِ وَلَمْ يُخْرِجُوكُمْ مِنْ دِيَارِكُمْ أَنْ تَبَرُّوهُمْ وَتُقْسِطُوا إِلَيْهِمْ إِنَّ اللَّهَ يُحِبُّ الْمُقْسِطِينَ )[الممتحنة :08].
قال الحافظ ابن حجر : '' ثم إن البر و الصلة والإحسان لا يستلزم التحابب و التوادد المنهي عنه في قوله تعالى : ( لَا تَجِدُ قَوْمًا يُؤْمِنُونَ بِاللَّهِ وَالْيَوْمِ الْآَخِرِ يُوَادُّونَ مَنْ حَادَّ اللَّهَ وَرَسُولَهُ وَلَوْ كَانُوا آَبَاءَهُمْ أَوْ أَبْنَاءَهُمْ أَوْ إِخْوَانَهُمْ أَوْ عَشِيرَتَهُمْ أُولَئِكَ كَتَبَ فِي قُلُوبِهِمُ الْإِيمَانَ وَأَيَّدَهُمْ بِرُوحٍ مِنْهُ وَيُدْخِلُهُمْ جَنَّاتٍ تَجْرِي مِنْ تَحْتِهَا الْأَنْهَارُ خَالِدِينَ فِيهَا رَضِيَ اللَّهُ عَنْهُمْ وَرَضُوا عَنْهُ أُولَئِكَ حِزْبُ اللَّهِ أَلَا إِنَّ حِزْبَ اللَّهِ هُمُ الْمُفْلِحُونَ)[المجادلة:22]، فإنها عامة في حق من قاتل و من لن يقاتل . و الله أعلم '' إ.هـ([3])
و قال ابن القيم في أحكام أهل الذمة: '' إن الله سبحانه لما نهى في أول السورة _ أي الممتحنة _ عن اتخاذ المسلمين الكفار أولياء و قطع المودة بينهم و بينهم توهم بعضهم أن برهم و الإحسان إليهم من الموالاة و المودة ، فبين الله سبحانه أن ذلك ليسن من الموالاة المنهي عنها ، و أنه لم ينهى عن ذلك ، بل هو الإحسان الذي يحبه و يرضاه و كتبه على كل شيء، و إنما المنهي عنه تولي الكفار و الإلقاء إليهم بالمودة ) إ.هـ ([4])
و يقول الشيخ الفوزان _حفظه الله _ : '' هناك فرق ظاهر بين الإحسان في المعاملة و بين المودة في القلوب ، و الله تعالى يقول : (أن تبروهم و تقسطوا إليهم ) و لم يقل : أن توادوهم''([5])
قلت : هذا ما يروج له حتى يُقضى على عقيدة الولاء و البراء ، فكما ترى فسروا الآية على أهوائهم حتى تمكنوا من التدليس على العامة و هذا ما يعرف بالمتشابه من القرآن فعن عائشة رضي الله عنها قالت:'' تلا رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم هذه الآية: (هو الذي أنزل عليك الكتاب منه آيات محكمات هن أم الكتاب وأخر متشابهات فأما الذين في قلوبهم زيغ فيتبعون ما تشابه منه ابتغاء الفتنة وابتغاء تأويله وما يعلم تأويله إلا الله والراسخون في العلم يقولون آمنا به كل من عند ربنا وما يذكر إلا أولو الألباب)[آل عمران:07] فقال: يا عائشة إذا رأيتم الذين يجادلون فيه فهم الذين عناهم الله فاحذروهم''([6])
و قال الشاطبي : '' إِنَّ الزَّائِغَ المتّبِعَ لِمَا تَشَابَهَ مِن الدَّلِيلِ لاَ يَزَالُ فِي رَيْبٍ وَشَكٍ؛ إِذِ المتَشَابِهُ لاَ يُعْطِي بَيَانًا شَافِيًا، وَلاَ يَقِفُ مِنْهُ مُتَّبِعُهُ عَلَى حَقِيقَةٍ، فَاتِّبَاعُ الهوَى يُلْجِئُهُ إلى التمَسُك بِه، والنظَرُ فيهِ لا يَتَخَلَّصُ لَهُ، فَهُو عَلَى شَكٍ أَبَدًا، وَبِذَلكَ يُفَارِقُ الرَّاسِخَ في العِلْمِ لأَنَّ جِدَالَهُ إِنِ افْتَقَرَ إِلَيْه فَهُو في مَوَاقِعِ الإشْكَالِ العَارِضِ طَلَبًا لإزَالَتِهِ فَسُرْعَانَ مَا يَزُولُ إِذَا بُيِّنَ لَهُ مَوْضِعُ النَّظَرِ، وَأَمَّا ذُو الزيْغِ فَإِنَّ هَوَاهُ لاَ يُخلِيهِ إِلَى طَرْحِ المتَشَّابِهِ فَلاَ يَزَالُ فِي جِدَالٍ عَلَيْهِ وَطَلَبٍ لِتَأْوِيلِهِ'' ([7])*

----------


## طويلبة علم جزائرية

أعجبتني اليوم طريقة اعتذار جميلة ،،، لكنها تليق بالمشكلة الصغيرة ،،،
التقبيل على الرأس و الهروب بعدها لتبقى لفتة جميلة و لمسة ذكية   :Smile:

----------


## سارة بنت محمد

بارك الله فيك أختي هويدا وجزاك الله خيرا

أسلوب ممتع جدا يا طويلبة علم...طيب نسأل: وكيف ينبغي أن تستقبل هذه اللمسة؟

أقترح: نظرة عين ممتنة وابتسامة بلا تعليق

من تزيد؟

----------

